# MDC Hustler Mining Weathering



## Xavier A. (Feb 25, 2011)

Hello everyone.
This project I had in my head a long time ago , since I bought this locomotive kit .
The truth is that the kit itself is very poor, but to be experiencing is a good candidate ..
Apply extreme weathering, which may seem excessive, but it is real.
First the kit , many of you already know it .










First step, with a cutter I have going over all the slots and junctions to give them a little more depth.
Then clean the plastic well. I used water and soap dishes, all very technical stuff, yes.
Then once dry, a little alcohol with a paper, and priming.









Vallejo Primer Grey


















Weathering.


















Some dirt on lower side frame









Close up. 









The entire rear extinguisher is a piece of aluminum tube, with turned brass caps. (head and base)
a couple of pieces like a valves and a piece of aluminum as Operation lever. The tube of the extinguisher into the engine is wire brass.




































The rear light ripped



















.... Ended...

By the way, is already motorized and works! 
Hope you like, 
regards,


Xavier


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

You did a good job of weathering. I have the same engine and pull four lgb v dump cars behind. I did have some trouble with current running to the engine but after adding some copper strips to where the wheels set in the frame it ran great.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Great job. I have one of these little switchers and it's a great strong runner. Mine is shiny and new looking.


----------



## Xavier A. (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks Pete.
Very nice work Randy !
I see you have some interior details in your model..... may I have some image from ?
I would like to make a detailed interior, but I don't find anything about. 

Thanks for your comments.

Xavier


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll see if I can get some pics when I get home. Vic did the interior detail.


----------



## Xavier A. (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks Randy.


----------



## Cooke (Aug 26, 2012)

Very nice weathering job. I'd like to be able to achieve those kind of results some day. 

Patrick


----------



## Xavier A. (Feb 25, 2011)

Sure Patrick


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Xavier A. (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks Randy
I think I can start to make something with this information. .....
Thanks again
Best Regards

Xavier


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

I have one, too. I converted mine to battery power and remote control. But it's got stripped gears. Worm is OK, but axle gear is toast. Anybody with a spare one -- or a suggestion for finding parts for a 40 year old discontinued model train?


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Try Mercer Hobbies. He had a spare motor block at the show in January.

863-967-7496


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy great looking engine but to clean. Pete


----------

